
Goodbye, Washington DC - djsumdog
https://humanevents.com/2020/07/23/goodbye-washington-dc/
======
steego
Energy lobbyist and self described person “exposing the socialist radical
green political movement” with a picture of him and Tucker Carlson on his
Twitter profile is leaving.

No agenda here.

